# Dose Size Fire Basket Matter



## 1ray (Sep 20, 2014)

Dose the size of the fire basket matter compared to the size of fire box   lone-short-tall or wide? I have a Old Country Pecos and I was thinking of making the basket where it would slide out the side of the fire box when I need to take it out. Any and all advice is appreciated.













9-9-14 102.JPG



__ 1ray
__ Sep 20, 2014





                 













9-9-14 104.JPG



__ 1ray
__ Sep 20, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes....  make it as big as is practical...


Ray..... also you need to stop with these "one sentence" questions....    Post pictures of the smoker....  describe in detail what you are trying to achieve...  what you have tried.....  what you think may be wrong, with pictures.....  and maybe what you have found out in reading others threads.....   You need to help our members in this process....  they all love to give opinions but need something to chew on.....    

In your above question, dimensions of the FB and CC and pics would help...  what you have tried...  what's available to you to use.....  what others have done, (in your research)....


----------



## 1ray (Sep 21, 2014)

Dave posted more info hope this helps


----------



## 1ray (Sep 22, 2014)

I found this is it about right for the size basket for my smoker?

BrandSizeBar-B-Chef Offset12x12x6Brinkmann Cimarron Deluxe12x12x6Brinkmann Smoke King Deluxe12x12x6Brinkmann Smoke N' Pit9x12x8Brinkmann Trailmaster Limited12x12x6Browning Offset11x17x8Char-Broil American Gourmet 700 Series10x12x6Char-Broil Silver9x14x5Char-Broil Oklahoma Joe12x12x6Chargriller Duo12x12x6Chargriller Side Fire Box12x12x6Chargriller Smokin' Pro12x12x6Kingsford Wagon Boss10x14x6Landmann Black Dog 42XT14x15x7New Braunsfel Bandera12x12x6New Braunsfel Longhorn Deluxe15x15x8Old Country 20"12x12x6Old Country BBQ Pits Pecos15x15x8Outdoor Gourmet Triton10x14x6RD Horizon Offset 20"15x15x8RD Horizon Offset 24"15x15x8Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker 18.5"12x6


----------



## daveomak (Sep 22, 2014)

Ray, morning.....   Lower the expanded metal grate to where the RED line is....  or close to it...   That should work for the time being, to test the smoker..   use charcoal and lump hardwoods for your fire...













1ray.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2014







then you might consider dual air inlets by adding a plate to one of the pie vents.....













DualAirinletsSkiFreak.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2014


----------

